# Belgian Tugs



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Are there any Belgian members out there? My search for the Cardy has found that she arrived in Newhaven May 1940 as Tug 31. She left Belgium with 2 on board, one changed his mind shortly after sailing and jumped over the side to swim back. Depending on which story she arrived in Hastings or Newhaven single handed . Pete


----------

